# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Sacyr y el Canal de Panamá

## Jonasino

Eso es lo que me da sacar este tema
http://www.periodistadigital.com/inm...n-panama.shtml
Opción 1: Sacyr siguiendo la fea costumbre de las licitaciones públicas en España jugó a "baja para que me lo adjudiquen y luego ya liquidaré con modificados de obra".
Opción 2: Autoridad del Canal licita sin especificar en el Pliego las verdaderas características de la obra, bien por ignorancia o bien por "a ver si pican".
Me gustaría conocer la opinión de los foreros sobre este desaguisado.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola jonasino, 
Dos cosas importantes: la licitación no fue en España y Sacyr no tenía experiencia en la licitación en Panamá.
No se cumple, a mi modo de ver, la primera condición como una aseveración cierta.
En cuanto a la segunda si no ves el proyecto o trabajo que se expuso a los licitadores no sabes si el Canal dijo toda la verdad o no.
En una obra de esta envergadura es difícil  conocer todas las variables , tanto para el licitador como para el licitante.
Lo más fácil, y lo que hace la mayoría que quiere hacer lío, es echarle las culpas a la típica chapuza nacional, cuando deberían estar calladitos si no tienen información de primera mano.

----------


## Jonasino

Estoy de acuerdo, pero al parecer, según mis noticias, los socios italianos se pasaron un poco de listillos en la parte que les correspondía en la preparación de la oferta (mis noticias vienen de otro de los licitadores españoles)

----------


## perdiguera

Que yo sepa no hay más licitador español que Sacyr. Lo que hay son subcontratas españolas, pero no contratistas principales distintos de Sacyr.

----------


## Jonasino

Hola Perdiguera. Me refería a ACS que según me comentaron también presentó oferta no se acompañado con quien. Esa es mi fuente de información para mi comentario.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que entendí mal tu mensaje, no quise decir los licitadores sino los adjudicatarios.
Perdón.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2014)

----------


## termopar

Quizás no tenga información de primera mano en este tema pero lo que quizás quería expresar Jonasino, no era precisamente un país de chapuza (igual perdiguera estaba pensando en otros asuntos), sino un país de pícaros, y puede que algo de razón lleve cuando hasta se creó una novela picaresca y fuimos promotores de ella en toda Europa hace unos cuantos siglos. La razón?, la gran diferencia que existía entre diferentes clases sociales que existían y a la que lamentablemente volvemos en estos días. 

En el caso del 2º canal de Panamá, me resulta algo extraño que una empresa "tan potente" como Sacyr se meta en semejante riesgo si no tenía experiencia en este tipo de obras, y esa sea la razón por la que se equivocó "cual borreguillo" en la oferta, las empresas habitualmente ponen siempre algunos margenes por imprevistos y que si lo haces bien acaban siendo los beneficios o el margen de la obra. Soy mas partidario de que la razón fue la necesidad de hacer una obra de prestigio "como sea" para que le sirva como tarjeta de presentación a nivel internacional (dado que se estaba quedando sin volumen de negocio en España) y recuperar las pérdidas con el portfolio posterior (lo cual es más habitual si actúas con seriedad) o utilizando la "picaresca" en la propia obra a la que a lo mejor estaba más acostumbrada que otros grupos según están demostrando. Lo malo es que la picaresca suele acabar mal...... En todo caso, me parece arriesgado por parte de la administración panameña. Pero seguro que también tendrá su razón de ser, la cual desconozco. Nunca se deben escoger las ofertas a la baja temerarias. 

....Y Sacyr sabía que en condiciones normales no iba a obtener la licitación (los estadounidenses eran muy potentes para conseguirlo) así que optó por arriesgar en precio.

Eso no quita para que una vez obtenida la obra, se preparase conscientemente para lo que se le iba a venir y en esas están...no dejan de ser tomas y dacas entre gente que ni están "calladitos" ni son "borreguitos", lo cual muestra bastante poca seriedad, pero con la diferencia de que es una obra muy representativa que marca a todos, incluso a la marca España.

----------

Jonasino (22-feb-2014),Varanya (21-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Se veía a venir y llego. Los accionistas de Sacyr agradecen a todos los españoles su contribución al rescate de la constructora. Concretamente el Gobierno español ha decidido cambiar las condiciones del aval público concedido a Sacyr para el proyecto de ampliación del Canal de Panamá.
> 
> Un aval de 200 millones que se otorgó en su momento y que se limitaba a asegurar a las compañías del consorcio constructor ante la no realización de la obra. Ahora dicho aval también va a servir como garantía para que Sacyr pueda levantar más deuda. En caso de impago responderá España.
> Si en su momento ya no se tendría que haber otorgado un aval para cubrir unos obras que no era muy difícil entrever que no se podrían acabar con el coste presupuestado, ahora tampoco se tendría que ampliar el aval para garantizar más deuda en una empresa que se encuentra en unas condiciones financieras complicadas.
> 
> Si lo queréis ver desde una perspectiva amable, podemos entender que el aval de 200 millones de dólares ya estaba perdido y que para intentar salvarlo ampliamos su alcance.
> 
> Si lo queréis mirar desde una perspectiva menos amable os podéis preguntar cuantas pymes y puestos de trabajo se podrían haber salvado en España si algunas de las que se han ido a las rocas porque la banca les ha cortado el crédito hubieran contado con un aval del Estado para garantizar su deuda.
> 
> ...


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/re...al/20/02/2014/

Nada que decir.
Próxima estación: las autopistas de peaje madrileñas.
BIBA HEJPAÑA, los unos y los otros.


Ya sabemos por qué se mete en ese riesgo y por qué se le aceptó una oferta por debajo del mínimo que estimaba Panamá: Si hay problemas, España paga. Bueno,ya se sabía aunque se negaba


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

He movido aquí los últimos mensajes del hilo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...cos-en-canales para dejar aquél hilo para mostrar elevadores atípicos.

----------

Jonasino (22-feb-2014),termopar (24-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Perfecto, esa era mi intencion,separar las dos cosas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> La Junta de Resolución de Conflictos de las obras de ampliación del Canal de Panamá ha dado parte de la razón al Grupo Unidos por el Canal (GUPC), liderado por la empresa española Sacyr, en dos de las reclamaciones presentadas frente a la Autoridad del Canal de Panamá (ACP).
> 
> En una de ellas, relativa a la mala calidad del basalto (material principal para la producción de hormigón para la obra) se reconocen a GUPC 233 millones de dólares (unos 193 millones de euros) de los 463 millones solicitados.
> 
> En cuanto a la otra reclamación, sobre el retraso de la Auroridad del Canal de Panamá en la aprobación de la mezcla de hormigón que se utiliza en la obra, se le concede al grupo contratista una extensión de la fecha de entrega de casi seis meses: 176 días, frente a los 265 días que reclamaba GUPC.
> 
> Las partes tienen la posibilidad de recurrir para someter el caso a un tribunal del arbitraje en Miami (Estados Unidos).
> 
> Estamos satisfechos con el dictamen porque reconoce el mérito de nuestros reclamos, fundamentados en realidades técnicas que afectaron el costo, logística y ejecución de la obra. Todos fueron detectados a tiempo y presentados de acuerdo a nuestro contrato, sin embargo el rechazo sistemático e injustificado de los reclamos por parte de ACP ha impactado al proyecto y al contratista, comentó Giuseppe Quarta, primer ejecutivo de GUPC a través de un comunicado. Estas determinaciones abren la pregunta si los atrasos que ha sufrido el proyecto y las afectaciones económicas sufridas por el contratista y sus socios hubieran podido ser evitados con una postura más razonable por parte de ACP, siempre adentro del marco del contrato y ajustada a la práctica internacional. Es claro que el no reconocimiento oportuno de las reclamaciones no sólo multiplica las pérdidas si no que tiene un efecto negativo acumulado en el proyecto.
> ...


Fuente:http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...08_160141.html

----------

frfmfrfm (11-ene-2015)

----------

